# Heating needs



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! I don't usually need fast help, but tonight is one of those nights. I need to find a way to warm up my birds. It's pretty chilly now in our house because we have no electricity and so no heat. I just need to warm them up. Any suggestions?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*During emergency situations when the electricity / heat fails, you can put your bird(s) into smaller hospital cages, wrapped in a blanket and covered with and emergency "space" blanket to help hold in heat.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/314674-keeping-budgies-warm-winter.html*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Thanks Deb! I forgot about that thread! Do you know of anything else we can try to make this better or easier?*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I sorry you're having to go through this Kristen. I don't have anything to add, but I wish you and the birdies the best. Maybe put hot water bottles under the blanket too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you have a camp stove on which you can heat water?
If so, Julie's suggestion about putting bottles of hot water around the cage under the blankets is great.

If you have the self-activating hand/foot warmers that campers use, those can be placed under the bottom of the cage on one side.

How cold is it in your house now?*


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Let me first say thank you so much for the support through this all! I appreciate the kind words, thoughts and prayers during this time, and just the amount of love and care that comes from this forum is simply put, a God-send.Now down to "business". I have requested that my Hurricane Central thread be closed, and to have all post hurricane discussions take place here, because my power came back on today! Yaaay! So we have the heat on and are now toasty warm!

I would like to keep this thread open if possible for another day or two to update people on the clean-up process. It can be moved if necessary, anywhere but chit-chat.

Again thank you all so very much for the love and support during this time. I'll post some pictures tomorrow of how the clean-up is going. Also, we are going to be getting a metal roof put on our house withing the next week! No more shingle for us!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad that your hear has come back on! :clap: I'm so glad that everything went relatively well after the storm. 

Keep on updating us


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad your heat is back on now. 
Hopefully the clean-up won't take too long and things will get back to some semblance of "normal".*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

That's great news Kristen! I'm so glad that your place is toasty warm now . I hope that all is back to normal very soon!


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey everybirdie! Just wanted to give a short update. The guys that are going to put the new roof on were out 2 days ago to take off the vents, and put some weather proofing some on part of it. I'm not sure when they're going to be back to finish, but we're hoping for tomorrow! We only have a few logs left in the back yard to toss into the woods, so that's almost done. There are still a lot of sticks everywhere though. All in all, we've had beautiful weather since Matthew left, and we're loving it!!!*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's great that everything is going well!  Glad to hear the roof is getting fixed too :thumbsup:


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Yeah, the roof really is our main concern at this point, I'm just glad it's going to be fixed at all! Right now you can see bare wood! *


----------

